# Great computer animation - Maid of the Loch Steam Engine



## ChooChooMike (Feb 26, 2009)

This person has done a beautiful job with the animation of this steam engine. Check it out !

Computer Animation - Maid of the Loch Steam Engine

[youtube=425,350]yda4STR1Pe4[/youtube]​


----------



## Metal Mickey (Feb 27, 2009)

I love the way the steam seems to run out....very clever stuff! :bow: :bow:


----------



## oilmac (Mar 5, 2009)

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> I love the way the steam seems to run out....very clever stuff! :bow: :bow:


really nice animation, good to see it, wish we could see her running again in real life, instead of just sitting adoing nothing, she was a nice littlle ship.What happened to her over the years was a disgrace.


----------

